# Tori got her CGC tonight.



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am pleased. Tori was the one I was really concerned with. Supervised separation, sitting for petting, and grooming touching paws and ears and such. To her credit, she does do ok with groomers. But she is basically fearful of people. I am really pleased with her. 

I bribed her beforehand with a pig's ear. Not sure how much she understood, but she did come through, a little shakily, but not as bad as some of the others. One dog lunged at us, another growled.

So I was really happy with my girl.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

My goal is that this time next year Kodiak and I will be able to say the same thing!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

You must be so pleased with her!! Good Job!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HOw cool is that! Congrats to you both!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Great!!! Congrats! Good Job Tori.


----------

